# Citation Drum on CPS 6-10



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I broke in the heaver this eveing on a fat 41' drum. Caught at Cape Point at long range.



Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

sweet!!!!!!


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I broke in the heaver this eveing on a fat 41' drum. Caught at Cape Point at long range.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy


What reel still has enough line to catch a drum like that after one of your casts


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what type of distance..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Daiwa 7HT mag with .35mm Sakuma..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> what type of distance..


Hard to say for sure casting in the raging surf at Cape Point. It was the only onr caught while we were there.... 

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Distance Matter!  

Good Job..


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Tommy said:


> I broke in the heaver this eveing on a fat *41'* drum. Caught at Cape Point at long range.


41 feet....talk about a monster! 


Great way to give some mojo to that heaver, especially being the only one to hook up! As for myself, I got skunked tonight just south of you at Ocracoke.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Great job I was there and have yet to catch one , I am good at taking pictures though as I was standing right next to the guys reel when a 46" monster got on , it took the guy down the beach 75yds and he fell in when the fish was in the suds luckly I grabed him and pulled him to his feet , and took a picture with his camera , thats as close as I have got



9


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Broke mine in on a 44" at the NCBBA Tourney Tommy. The rod worked great as I kept the heat on right up to the beach. Also put my bait where needed --- while the guys around me were just a bit short. 

I'm going to put is to the test again next week. Can't wait!

Cheers,

Biggestsquid

"You fish and then you die ..... or you don't fish and die anyway .... your choice"


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Tommy said:


> *Daiwa 7HT mag* with .35mm Sakuma..




Great reel for that style of Drum fishing..Congrats Tommy.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy do you feel the .35mm .sakuma is better than the .35mm ultima for drum fishing..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

both are good. I like the feel of the sakuma, pretty darn tough too!!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> both are good. I like the feel of the sakuma, pretty darn tough too!!


I am learning something here , I always thought suffix tri 17# was the line of choice at the banks 



9


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

9 rock said:


> I am learning something here , I always thought suffix tri 17# was the line of choice at the banks
> 
> 
> 
> 9


These are smaller diameter lines with higher breaking strength.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

35 vs 40 in size..............17lb vs 18lb.................but ive seen no test on sakuma breaking strength.........17lb tritanium ive read around 28 pounds............ide be shocked if sakuma was higher then that.........maybe someone has some numbers on sakuma............if nothing esle it sure does cast better


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Check out the "Gamma" lines.They are good value and very high performance.Ryan White at "Hatteras Jacks" put me onto them.I wouldn't use anything else.
As a matter of fact here's a link you can use to see how your line stacks up.
Might be surprising.
http://www.gamefishin.com/wa/features/linetest.htm


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tommy, love your posts....especially when you get specific about your gear/tackle when you're catching...... Have you needed to modify your 7HT mag (meaning the mag device itself, like I understand Danny has done)?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

i understand that Danny has made some modifications to the mag carrier but I'm not sure what. I purchased this reel slightly used and understand that some mod was made to the pinion gear but nothing to improve the cast.

It is the best casting reel I've used for big drum. Throws a lot like a 6500 abu. The Sakuma line is great also.

I got a little worried yesterday evening when the braided line spinner crowd (6-8 guys) showed up at the point. They sorta took over, lines everywhere. When I heard the leader make a comment about cutting everybody's line with his "powerpro" I knew it was time to leave. 

Not to mention the nasty squall that came through...

Tommy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats Tommy.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tommy said:


> i understand that Danny has made some modifications to the mag carrier but I'm not sure what. I purchased this reel slightly used and understand that some mod was made to the* pinion gear *but nothing to improve the cast.
> 
> It is the best casting reel I've used for big drum. Throws a lot like a 6500 abu. The Sakuma line is great also.
> 
> ...


If the mod related to pinion gear, sounds like could be pinion gear support sleeve......heres a link to one discussion.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=76585&highlight=pinion

Yes, those *Squalls *are nasty, especially the 12.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Pic.....










Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! figures the wind would lay down when i left judging by the water



9


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Very *NICE*, Tommy.
It's always nice to hold a BULL RED FISH.


----------

